# Premier Membership?



## erinnr (May 28, 2019)

Hi all,

Can anyone please explain to me what a “Premier Membership” means with Worldmark and does it transfer with sale?  

Thank you!


----------



## JohnPaul (May 29, 2019)

Most WM memberships are premier.  I think they had another kind way back when.  

Yes.  It goes w resale.  

Pretty much a standard WM membership.


----------



## geist1223 (May 29, 2019)

This is an old name from early days of WMTC. It simply means it is a Membership that never expires. While there are some small limitations to a resell WMTC Membership they are not really worth a long discussion. You have full access to all 90 or so WMTC Resorts, Bonus Time, Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, Wait List, etc. You simply do not have direct access to Club Pass (direct Booking of Wyndham Resorts) and Direct Booking of Worldmark South Pacific Resorts.


----------



## rhonda (May 29, 2019)

Prior to 2006, there were two levels offered at the developer sales table:  "Premier" and "Standard."  Premier is what they wanted you to purchase and Standard was a tool used to threaten you if you failed to purchase 'today.' 

At that time, Premier offered "all current and future resorts" and was in perpetuity (no expiration).  Standard, if you didn't purchase at the table that day, was a Right to Use (RTU) model with an expiration date and would only allow you to book all the current resorts (at time of purchase) but not benefit from new resorts added to the club over time.

While it is rumored that there were, truly, some Standard memberships sold ... I've never encountered one.  Yes, the "Premier" designation transfers with sale.

In 2006 the developer rolled out a new direct-purchase set of features known as TravelShare.  TravelShare (TS) does not transfer with sale.


----------



## erinnr (May 29, 2019)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to respond and for being so informative.  I appreciate it.


----------

